# Couples Dining Seating



## Mrs AW (Jun 24, 2012)

Ladies and Gentlemen:

Can you tell me what is the preference especially when going out to dinner with another couple, how you would like best to be seated. In other words, across from your significant other or next to? 
My husband and I are at odds as to what is preferable? Just curious what others do.

Thank you.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

I prefer sitting across from each other


----------



## LoveAtDaisys (Jul 3, 2013)

I like to sit next to my husband. I can hold his hand easier that way without being overtly affectionate and cutesy


----------



## anja (Mar 12, 2013)

I voted next to, although I have to admit that we have never, ever, in 11 years been out without the kids but with another couple. So in reality I wouldn't know. 

When out with the kids, we sit across, each next to one or more children, for reasons only parents of drink spilling children know.
In the extremely rare event that we where out without children, I preferred next to. So much easier to sneak in a snuggle and a kiss every now and then.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

When going out with kids we tried to divide the boys, they got too rambunctious together. If we go by ourselves or with other adults we usually sit together. If it's a really large group we might end up far apart if the men and women self-segregate.

If there is the option, we like to sit on adjacent sides of a corner, close enough to touch, but we can also look each other in the eye.


----------



## Mrs AW (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you all for your responses.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

When out with another couple, we prefer to sit next to each other so we can both see the other couple's faces. We can also be affectionate with each other or pass touch signals if needed.

When we're out alone, it varies depending on the place and situation, but mostly across from each other or adjacent sides of a table when set up that way.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

I'd prefer to sit next to my husband and across the other wife. It just makes for easier conversation


----------



## Vega (Jan 8, 2013)

As a matter of etiquette, I'd follow the lead of whoever invited me out to dinner. If the hostess invited me, and sat across from her spouse, I would do the same. If she say next to her husband, I would do the same. 

If *I* invited the couple, then it's up to _them_ to follow *my* lead. 

Vega


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Next to.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

I love this question by the way 

it depends, we like booth seats and some booths are bigger than others o if we don't have room we sit across from each other. Or we sit on one side together and put our things on the other side. My husband is tall and I'm not short either so a lot of the times it is easier to sit across.  But if the booth is big enough and we can move our arms comfortably and were not starving we sit next to each other.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Next to...I would feel weird sitting next to another man and I don't think my mate would like sitting next to a man LOL!


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

If we're with another couple, I prefer to sit next to my husband. 

If we go by ourselves then I sit across from him. In that situation, I feel odd sitting next to him.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

I said next to him as well. The only time I would say across is if the other guy was sitting next to my husband and the other lady was next to me...each across from his/her SO.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Next to always no matter what anybody else does. If with other people and they try to do something else my H will say something like "oh, excuse me, I always like to sit next to my wife. I hope you don't mind?"


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Ohh well with another couple i prefer sitting next to my SO but if it would be just him and i then i prefer across.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Facing. I'm left handed and can parry the flying cutlery.


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

If we are going out with another couple that we like to chat to, we will usually sit beside each other with the person of the same sex from the other couple opposite.

This way, you can have a conversation with the person opposite, but remain in contact with your spouse.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

If it's a group setting, then next to each other. 

If just another couple, then quite often we'll sit opposite one another. This makes it easier to converse with friend, sitting side by side. I then also get the view of hubs at the same time! Really it's whichever works out naturally at the time. Either that way or next to one another.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

It depends on the situation. In a large group we often sit separate but so we can see each other. With just another couple it's mostly side by side depending upon the table type. In a booth it's always side by side with another couple but across with family. I like to look at her when we eat.


----------



## Mrs AW (Jun 24, 2012)

I would like to thank everyone for your responses. As a result, I will be giving this much more thought. Up until now, I did not think it made a difference. Apparently, it does! Thanks again.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I've never given it any thought.
But usually when we're on our own , we sit facing each other.
In a group most likely it would be side by side.


----------



## northernlights (Sep 23, 2012)

Old-fashioned etiquette dictates that I sit on my friend's husband's right if H and I are out to dinner with another couple. Opposite us will be my husband with my friend on his right. That's how I default (in the rare event that we're out with another couple!), but I wouldn't hesitate to sit next to my H if the other couple sits next to each other.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Coffee Amore said:


> If we're with another couple, I prefer to sit next to my husband.
> 
> If we go by ourselves then I sit across from him. In that situation, I feel odd sitting next to him.


This is pretty much how we are...not that I've thought about it ever...

When sitting next to each other (out with friends), we can touch each others leg, reach for a hand under the table...if alone, we sit across...we can feel the freedom to act any way we choose - cause we're alone.

Never knew anything about etiquette, it's just the way it seems to happen. 

But it depends... on a romantic vacation with dim lights in a large booth, we sat next to each other ...it just felt right that night.


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

On the few occations that its just the two of us we sit oppersite each other as we find it makes conversation easier.

If we go out with our friends on a double date then it tends to be guys one side if the table and girls the other so that he and I can chat about sports without interupting the girls nattering about shopping.


----------



## MyHappyPlace (Aug 11, 2013)

The very few times we go out alone, we usually sit across from each other. When we are out with the kids, we sit beside each other except if the kids get unruly and then I will sit with them. We always ask for a booth. When we are given a table, we sit across with kids between us... I've never actually thought about it but we do seem to have defaults that we fall into depending on specific situations.


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

For two couples eating together the ideal answer would seem to be a round table sitting (BBGG). 

In this way each couple would be between their respective partner but and the same gender person from the other couple.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

Spouse sits next to you, you sit across from the man and his wife sits across from yours (if its a table with 4 chairs). If its a booth you and spouse sit together and man across from you and woman across from your wife.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I like to sit opposite my SO when we go out. That way I get to play footsie under the table with him and watch his responses


----------



## youkiddingme (Jul 30, 2012)

Ok. So the survey results are in. Now.... please tell us what little lovers quarrel prompted this question? Which side of the table did he want you sitting on????


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Mrs AW said:


> I will be giving this much more thought. Up until now, I did not think it made a difference. Apparently, it does!


So, have you decided where will you sit tonight?


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Mrs AW said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen:
> 
> Can you tell me what is the preference especially when going out to dinner with another couple, how you would like best to be seated. In other words, across from your significant other or next to?
> My husband and I are at odds as to what is preferable? Just curious what others do.
> ...


If we are out alone I sit across from my wife most often. To look her in the eye and talk to her. 

Indeed having her next to me allows me to touch her in ways I cannot when she is across from me.

Of course she can put her shoeless foot in my crotch if she is so inclined. Not that that happens often.

But with couples we sit together. I love the way my wife hugs me and I can feel her breast against my back. Her hands caressing my shoulders and back. Or just her holding or leaning on my arm.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Married but Happy said:


> When out with another couple, we prefer to sit next to each other so we can both see the other couple's faces. We can also be affectionate with each other or pass touch signals if needed.
> 
> When we're out alone, it varies depending on the place and situation, but mostly across from each other or adjacent sides of a table when set up that way.


Ah yes. Touch signals. Indeed.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Vega said:


> As a matter of etiquette, I'd follow the lead of whoever invited me out to dinner. If the hostess invited me, and sat across from her spouse, I would do the same. If she say next to her husband, I would do the same.
> 
> If *I* invited the couple, then it's up to _them_ to follow *my* lead.
> 
> Vega


Interesting. I get this. I pretty much when it comes to my wife not leave things to others though. At big dinner parties supposedly one separates husbands and wives. Whatever. I tned to make my own rules in life. Just my way. But you make a good point.


----------



## Mrs AW (Jun 24, 2012)

anchorwatch said:


> So, have you decided where will you sit tonight?


Right next to you, Honey!!!!


----------



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

Always next to one another when with other people. 
Across from one another when it's just us, UNLESS there is a game on & we can see it from our seats, then it's next to each other so we can watch together.
We also prefer sitting in booths, with H on the outside.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

We always sit across from each other. It makes it easier to steal food, play footsie, pull faces, and throw paper....yea we should grow up. 

I don't care for sitting next to him, he's larger than I am, but I need more elbow room. If we are eating with others, we skip the booth, and get the largest table, then we sit on the same side, but with a big space between us. 

Plus, I think is sitting next to one another, with others, tends to make us separate into our own world and whisper and pull out our phones and show funny pics.


----------



## Boottothehead (Sep 3, 2013)

I like to sit next to my husband, either with another couple or just the two of us. He prefers to sit across from each other when it's just us.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Depends how much cleavage the other wife shows or which way is more convenient to the buffet


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

I voted thinking it was when just the two of you are out. If with other people usually next to, but sometimes it depends on the group and the type of table. But when out alone, always across from one another.


----------



## tryingtobebetter (Aug 6, 2012)

When we go out for a meal just the two of us, we sit opposite. She always speaks very quietly so it helps if I can see her lips to work out what she is saying.

Large parties, where I live, the norm is always for couples to separate, so I sit between two of the other wives and vice versa.

Where there is just four, we just sit whereever.


----------



## pollywog (May 30, 2013)

If we are alone we sit across from each other mostly. If with someone else we sit beside each other.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Depends on the situation. If it's just us. I like to sit across so we can engage better in conversation.

If we're out with people and the conversations usually go back and forth between non-couples, I like to be next to my spouse to stay close through physical touch.


----------

